# Beretta 92 S stuck disassembly latch



## djsomers (Nov 10, 2016)

Just received Italian surplus 92 S. It is in really nice shape but I am having a problem.

I am trying to do field strip to clean. I depress the button on right side and rotate the disassembly latch on the left side. The latch goes about 45 degrees and them meets resistance. No matter how hard I push (or whack), the latch will not go 90 degrees so I can remove the slide.

The pistol seems pretty pristine and I am wondering if this is why.

Any thoughts? Get out my 10lb "fine adjustment tool"?


----------



## djsomers (Nov 10, 2016)

A wooden dowel and a few persuasive taps with my Russian Fine Adjustment Tool (that I normally reserve for use on my motorcycles) did the trick. Doesn't look like many people have ventured into this puppy. I was worried about breaking the latch mechanism but now good to go. I cleaned and polished a bit. Still not possible to work latch with fingers only but I will get it there....


----------



## TJB63 (Apr 4, 2018)

Gonna Bump this, since it's the reason I found this forum and joined.

I just bought a 92s with same problem, wondering if the OP ever solved his issue, on mine, I'm thinking the latch recess in the slide needs a little polishing, it appears from my diminishing eyesight, that there's just enough roughness on the cut-out for the latch, to allow the latch to make it's full 90 degree arc, my 92 also seems to be in very good shape otherwise, I wonder if a particular run from the factory had issues, once I get a bit of Free time, I plan to polish it and see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Doesn't the slide have to be in a certain position to remove linkage pin


----------

